# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesetze Visum >  Nur noch ein Visum für Thailand und Kambodscha

## schiene

Ab sofort benötigen Touristen für die Einreise nach Thailand und Kambodscha nur ein Visum. Es kann auf einer thailändischen oder kambodschanischen Botschaft oder Konsulat beantragt werden.Die Außenminister beider Länder haben sich darauf geeinigt.Diese Reglung
betrifft 35 Länder unter denen auch Deutschland,Österreich und die Schweiz ist.Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt soll die Reglung auch auf die Länder Laos, Myanmar und Vietnam ausgedehnt werden.

----------


## Enrico

Da auch schon vieler Orts die Frage gestellt wurde: Nein, das gibt es nicht am Flughafen. Das Visum muss vorab auf der Botschaft oder dem Konsulat einer der Länder beantragt werden und betrifft nur Visas. Keinen Einreisestempel am Flughafen, dies ist in dem Sinn kein Visum.

----------


## Samuianer

halloele,

wie geht'n das? EIN Visum fuer BEIDE Laender?

Ist das richtig?

feinste Gruesse aus der Hauptstadt....und ja aeh' alles was ihr euch auch fuer's neue Jahr so ertraeumt!

----------


## Robert

Ich habe gelesen, man beantragt ein Normales 60 Tage Visum z.B. bei der Thailändischen Botschaft 
und sagt, es soll auch für Kambodscha gelten, die fragen dann dann bei der Kambodschanischen Botschaft an 
und wenn es von Dort ein OK gibt, dann gilt es für beide Länder.
Es sieht wohl sogar so aus, daß man dann für beide Länder Visagebühen zahlt.
Außerdem wird wohl die Ausstellung deshalb länger dauern.

----------

